# Neue Lüfter für Corsair H100



## cemo (19. August 2012)

*Neue Lüfter für Corsair H100*

Hi Leute

Ich brächte 2-4 Neue Lüfter in der Größe 120mm für meine Corsair H100 Wasserkühlung. Habe momentan welche von Enermax die Twister Magma Enermax Twister Magma 120x120x25mm, 1500rpm, 117.49m³/h, 18dB(A) (UCMA12) | Deutschland - Hardwareluxx - Preisvergleich.. Die sind oben auf dem Radiator drauf und Saugen die Wärme rauß aus dem Radiator. Ich wollte jetzt mal wissen, ob es Lüfter gibt, die Eine bessere Kühlung und dazu Leiser sind als die Magma???

Schlagt mir einfach was vor bin für  alles offen


----------



## Windows0.1 (19. August 2012)

*AW: Neue Lüfter für Corsair H100*

Wieviel leiser sollten sie denn sein ?


----------



## <BaSh> (19. August 2012)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...hlungen-corsair-h-0-antec-h20-coolit-eco.html


----------



## cemo (19. August 2012)

*AW: Neue Lüfter für Corsair H100*

@ windows ^^ Gute frage, also der jetzige ist auf jeden Fall was Laut wenn der auf maximal Drehzahl läuft. Will jetzt auch kein Silent System habe , so Pingelig bin ich nicht , da meine Karte alleine schon sehr laut ist. 

Wollte eben Lüfter haben die sehr gute Kühlleistung haben un von der Lautstärke im rahmen sind


----------

